# Loving husband but deceitful poker face



## smithcherylsupermom (Jun 26, 2013)

I've been married to my husband for over sixteen years. We have three kids together. Oldest is in highschool. The thing that scares me most about my husband is that he is a very good liar. He did have a gambling addiction that he denied with me even showing the physical evidence. Eventually he was able to stop it and move on. Right now its deceit as far as finances. He told me that he couldnt be trusted with money and so we made an agreement that we would either go to the bank together or just me. Well that didn't work because he again went to the bank and took out what he could and left me to find out again. I have given an ultimatum of either putting out account in my name or having a separate account. I'm having a hard time with this because i try to respect my husband. But there is know trust now. And he feels like the victim, while I'm the one who is trying to protect our family. I don't think that it really matters whose name is on the account because it doesn't take away the problem. My husband is a stuffer emotionally and besides the occasional "how was work today" and teenager issues I don't know what to ask. I feel like I have to pull things out of him sometimes. I'm sure I'm not the only one dealing with this. Does anyone have any input?


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

Maybe look into a counselor who specializes in addictions and of course the focus would be on money/gambling issues. He needs to get to the root of his issue, just because he stopped gambling (which is good) doesn't mean he still doesn't have money issues. Which is of course is apparent with the finances. 

I also think it might be a good idea to open up separate accounts. He doesn't need to know your account info, simply because he has this problem. If once his money is gone he had in his account, thats to bad.


----------

